# I need help with taking macro photos using extension tubes! :) Help please.



## 16takes (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Nikon D90 / AF-S Micro Nikkor 60mm 1:2 8G ED lens / N-AF Zeikos Digital AF Macro Extensions 12,20,36mm 
I'm really wanting to take extreme close ups but I'm a bit challenged even without the extensions. I was under the impression that the AF Digital meant that the camera would be able to communicate with the Micro lens through the extensions. The shutter release will only work in the Manual Mode. I can focus using the focus ring on the Micro lens but my photos are all black as if the camera isn't communicating exposure. Information that I read said that it's necessary to increase the exposure time and manually select the aperture using the aperture ring on the lens. My Micro lens only has a focus ring. Try not to laugh :blushing: ...what am I not understanding about this process?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2011)

You need to use the meter and set the exposure based on what the meter is telling you.  As for aperture, you can set it via the camera.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2011)

Try using JUST the 12mm tube and the 60mm lens pair,  to get acquainted with the workings of the tube set. The 12mm tube will be the easiest to use, by far. Using manual mode is fine. Extension tubes are often best used with strong illumination, or flash illumination. Do not give up. Keep trying! Do you have a flash unit you can use??? More details about your setup might be helpful.


----------



## 16takes (Aug 5, 2011)

That sounds like good advise.  I went right to stacking all three and it was around 6pm and overcast.  The D90 has an internal flash so I'm not sure how to activate it in an otherwise suitable lighting condition.  Part of my problem is that I need to reacquaint myself with my D90.  I usually reach for my Cannon Powershot because I'm more familiar with it. I'm going to play with it tomorrow in good day light conditions. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2011)

If you stack all three tubes on a 60mm, the focusing point might be literally inside the lens...I'm not sure...and yes, that is optically possible. With lenses like say a 28-70, even 20mm of extension can cause the focusing point to be INSIDE THE LENS at the shorter focal lengths! Seriously!!! Using all three tubes together is far too much extension. You should be able to get some good shots tomorrow.


----------



## Edsport (Aug 6, 2011)

My guess is that it's black because it's underexposed and the reason it won't fire the shutter button is because it's not finding focus. Set the lens to manual focus...


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2011)

Edsport said:


> My guess is that it's black because it's underexposed and the reason it won't fire the shutter button is because it's not finding focus. Set the lens to manual focus...



Uh, if the shutter's not actuated, then how does the image get created?


----------



## Dao (Aug 6, 2011)

Were you able to take decent shots with just your macro lens?  You mentioned AF and turn the focus ring and want extreme macro.  Maybe there is better way to do that.

Here is what I usually do.  I use the following.

- 100mm macro lens set at f/12 to f/14
- Set the lens to manual focus and turn the *focus to 1:1* in the distance sacle. (to achieve max magnification)
- Set the flash power manually
- Set the shutter speed manually
- Point the camera to the subject.  (Sometimes, I use a monopod)
- Move the camera slightly front and back until the the focus indicator (red light in my Canon) said it is in focus
- Take the shot.  Repeat the above step to take another shot.

Flash power, shutter speed and ISO settings will be determine at the time of shooting.  Sometimes I bump up the ISO a little to lower the flash power so that the flash recycle faster.


----------



## 16takes (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome.  Thanks all.


----------



## 16takes (Aug 6, 2011)

Dao said:


> Were you able to take decent shots with just your macro lens? You mentioned AF and turn the focus ring and want extreme macro. Maybe there is better way to do that.
> 
> Here is what I usually do. I use the following.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I am able to take decent shots with just the macro lens.  News flash!  I discovered when I looked at the photos on my computer that ONE photo taken through the extension tubes came out but it was VERY dark.  So it appears that very bright light is needed but I should also experiment using one lens and then two lenses before attempting all three.


----------



## Edsport (Aug 7, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Edsport said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that it's black because it's underexposed and the reason it won't fire the shutter button is because it's not finding focus. Set the lens to manual focus...
> ...


How is the photo black if the shutter didn't get acutated lol. He did say he had black photos and he also says it in the post above me. I stand by my original statement and still guess that it's black because of underexposure...


----------

